# What Happens If A Relationship Ends?



## bluebird121 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi there.. My pal does not have access to a computer and like me she has a semi permanent visa.. She has been with her boyfriend for one and a half years here..but she is going through a sticky period with him and wonders what will happen to her if she breaks of the relationship.. Will she have to go back to the UK? She says she wants to see a bit more of this lovely country but worries she may not be allowed to . She has her own money so is not reliant on the government.
Will immigration give her a time scale to leave here and what if she meets another guy?
Does she have to re apply for another visa and start from square one again?
She is over 60 if that makes any difference...I will pass on the answers to her.. thanks again.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

What kind of visa is she here on? It's either temp, visitor, spouse, or PR.

If it's semi-permanent then the visa sticker has a date on it. 

If it's a spouse visa that is currently the temp part then if she is not in a relationship with her spouse at the time of the permanent application time then the process needs to start all over again and she will need to return to her home country when the temp visa expires.



bluebird121 said:


> Hi there.. My pal does not have access to a computer and like me she has a semi permanent visa.. She has been with her boyfriend for one and a half years here..but she is going through a sticky period with him and wonders what will happen to her if she breaks of the relationship.. Will she have to go back to the UK? She says she wants to see a bit more of this lovely country but worries she may not be allowed to . She has her own money so is not reliant on the government.
> Will immigration give her a time scale to leave here and what if she meets another guy?
> Does she have to re apply for another visa and start from square one again?
> She is over 60 if that makes any difference...I will pass on the answers to her.. thanks again.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Unless she has permanent visa, she will have to leave the country. If she meets another man in the meantime, she will have to go through the visa process again from scratch - she cannot be granted permanent spouse visa with a different man. 

I know this because my husband is on a temporary spouse visa and we will be applying for a divorce June next year. The interview for his permanent spouse visa is in March next year and I won't be attending. I read up on it and he will have 25 days to leave Australia from that point (or 25 days after we divorce if he is still on temporary spouse visa at that time, which he won't be.). 

If your friend really wants to see Australia and she has her own money, then I recommend a tourist visa. If she wants to live here then she should apply for Investor Retirement Visa.


----------



## bluebird121 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for the information.. I will pass it on to her.. luckily I do not have that problem..I have a lovely Australian partner.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

*defacto relationship ended*

Hello all,
Does anyone know if after granted a visa (subclass 190 main applicant + secondary applicant on de facto relationship) the relationship ends, it is necessary / appropriate / required to announce this fact? 
If yes, and I declare that we are not a couple anymore, his visa will be cancelled? 
We haven't made the first entry yet. 
If I do that I will be able to sponsor someone else in the future?
Thanks in advance for your answers!
Cheers


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jullz said:


> Hello all, Does anyone know if after granted a visa (subclass 190 main applicant + secondary applicant on de facto relationship) the relationship ends, it is necessary / appropriate / required to announce this fact? If yes, and I declare that we are not a couple anymore, his visa will be cancelled? We haven't made the first entry yet. If I do that I will be able to sponsor someone else in the future? Thanks in advance for your answers! Cheers


Since you haven't activated your visas yet and thus are not PRs, you are obligated to let DIBP know that your relationship has ended. The secondary applicant's visa will likely be cancelled.

As for sponsorship in the future, there is a five year ban on sponsorship if you received your PR or previously sponsored someone via a partner visa but since you did not, it doesn't apply in your case.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Since you haven't activated your visas yet and thus are not PRs, you are obligated to let DIBP know that your relationship has ended. The secondary applicant's visa will likely be cancelled.
> 
> As for sponsorship in the future, there is a five year ban on sponsorship if you received your PR or previously sponsored someone via a partner visa but since you did not, it doesn't apply in your case.


Dear Ozbound12, thank you for your answer.
Let me get this straight. If I announce this break up, his visa will be cancelled and I will be able to sponsor someone else in the future? You never know of who you will fall in love with 
If I don't announce the break up and he will activate his visa I will not be able to sponsor no one in the next 5 years?...
Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jullz said:


> Dear Ozbound12, thank you for your answer. Let me get this straight. If I announce this break up, his visa will be cancelled and I will be able to sponsor someone else in the future? You never know of who you will fall in love with  If I don't announce the break up and he will activate his visa I will not be able to sponsor no one in the next 5 years?... Thanks


Either way the sponsorship ban will not apply. You must inform DIBP of your relationship situation.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Either way the sponsorship ban will not apply. You must inform DIBP of your relationship situation.


Thanks a lot ozbound12 for your answer!
All the best!


----------

